# New lcd tv snowy picture



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got a 42" sharp LCD 1080p TV. I plugged it into my coaxial cable (i don't have a cable box in my room) and let it search for channels. The problem is that the channels almost all show a really bad picture, like they're not getting a good signal. I have a smaller sharp LCD tv, and it never had this problem. My old TV also shows channels 10.1, 10.2, etc. whereas this one does not. Anyone know why this could be happening?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Not sure what you got going on there, make sure your set to the right
input....If connected via coax I would suspect, one of these, options,
tv/cable/antenna. If the tv is set to say hdmi 1, you will never see a 
pic, because the tv is looking for a signal for hdmi 1, not tv/cable/antenna..
hth


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

It's coax coming from the wall - no cable box in my room, set to TV. Why do most channels get a snowy picture? A couple look perfect but most channels are terrible


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Who is your cable provider? Does every tv watching cable need a box?
The clear channels you are seeing are free to air channels, more than
likely..Like your tv input is set to antenna..


----------



## hydroplant (Jan 20, 2009)

manic said:


> Who is your cable provider? Does every tv watching cable need a box?
> The clear channels you are seeing are free to air channels, more than
> likely..Like your tv input is set to antenna..


My cable provider is Cox. I had another TV hooked up the same way, without a box and it worked great. I got this other one (Sharp 1080p) and it has a snowy picture on most channels. I do have it set on cable input, not antenna. I don't think the clear ones are free to air channels. Maybe HD channels?


----------

